# Auto a control remoto



## nahuelafc (Mar 8, 2012)

Tengo un autito a control remoto, lo hice yo con unos ht12d y e, por rf... de puente H use un integrado L293b, el único problema que tengo, es que después de un rato, este integrado calienta muchísimo, y el auto deja de andar.

http://images.elektroda.net/38_1292174072.jpg 

la conexión es básicamente como la imagen. lo que quería hacer, es ponerle unos reles (relay), para que la corriente de los motores, no caiga sobre el integrado, sino sobre estos reles, pero no sabia como conectarlos para que esto suceda.

probe hacer un puente H con transistores, pero no funciono, y es mas sencillo con este integrado.

si alguien pudiera ayudarme con esto, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## javichisco (Mar 11, 2012)

consigue unos pequeños aisladores de calor de aluminio y listo, no sabes lo que ayudan... creeme solicionaran tu problema.


----------



## nahuelafc (Mar 11, 2012)

mi duda es si se le puede poner disipadores a este tipo de integrados:

http://www.synacorp.my/56-111-thickbox/l2938.jpg

muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 11, 2012)

Disipador se puede poner a todo, siempre que adapte a la forma de la pieza. ¿Calienta mucho como para no poder tocarlo? Si es así no podrás sacar todo el calor. Si podés tocarlo pegale una chapita de aluminio doblada en U con loctite. El tamaño, el máximo que te permita el lugar.


----------



## nahuelafc (Mar 11, 2012)

mi duda es como ponerle el disipador. Calienta mucho, lo puedo tocar, y mantener la mano ahí pero igualmente calienta bastante.


----------



## javichisco (Mar 11, 2012)

Si tu motor no supera la corriente maxima que indica la hoja de datos de tu integrado, usa disipadores (aisladores) de calor y no te compliques, si no es asi pues creo que lo mejor seria usar optoacopladores, hay muchos ejemplo de como adaptarlos en puentes "H" integrados.

92 o 93, no importa el integrado, un puente h es un puente h, y los optoacopladores se conectan igual.

Saludos



aah se me olvidaba si ya vas a gastar... mejor consigue un integrado de mejores caracteristicas, aunque aun asi si los cambios son muy constantes (acelerar, frenar, reversa) y controlas las velocidad con PWM... bla bla bla... comoquiera se calentara despues de un rato y seguira ocupando disipadores jaja 

entre mas se esfuerce el motor mas se calentara y entre mas se caliente el motor mas se calienta el drive que estes usando...

esa es mi opinion... suerte


----------



## nahuelafc (Mar 11, 2012)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda, ya escuche muchas veces lo de opto-acopladores, y la verdad que no se como se utiliza. si sabes de este tema, me dirias que modelo tendria que usar, y yo me encargo de investigar? porque busque en google, pero no me queda claro. 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## nahuelafc (Mar 12, 2012)

Cuales tendría que usar?


----------



## phavlo (Mar 12, 2012)

Que tipo de motores estas utilizando ?


----------



## nahuelafc (Mar 12, 2012)

el motor es de un viejo autito a control remoto. andaba con 4 pilas de 1.5v y tiene 2.5 ohm de resistencia (la bobina del motor), es un motor de cc.


----------

